

Strut - a new iOS game of world exploration - Thickpolicy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/strut/id606686716?ls=1&mt=8
Hey Hacker News,<p>We just released a new game of exploration called Strut. We'd love for you to try it out and let us know what you think.<p>http://strutapp.com/<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/strut/id606686716?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>(And it was written up on engadget yesterday: http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/06/strut-tasks-you-with-exploring-planet/)<p>------<p>Imagine the entire world is covered in billions of tiles. How many can you open up?<p>Strut is a game of exploration where you compete with other players around the world to uncover the map of the earth.<p>––––––<p>TRACK YOUR TRAVELS<p>Whether you walk, run, bike, drive, sail, ride a goat or take a hot air balloon, use Strut to keep track of exactly where you've been in the world. Share your map with friends, or keep your wanderings private... we won't tell.<p>EXPLORE YOUR SURROUNDINGS<p>Take a new route to work. Go down that street you never walked through. Visit every nook and cranny of your city. See more of your neighborhood – who knows what you might find?<p>OPEN UP YOUR WORLD<p>Strut around, level up and climb to the top of the leaderboards – there's a top 10 for every city, state, country, and the entire world. There are also a ton of medals to earn, so keep exploring and see what pops up in your adventures around the globe.
------<p>Thank you, and keep on Struttin'
Dave &#38; Mike
Thickpolicy
======
AnthonyBongers
Really cool idea, and well executed. Good job!

Too bad I only have an Android.

